# Howdy, Satyre Here



## Satyre (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi there I suppose detail about me wouldn't be too important on a site that is made for a specific purpose however what draws me here is the fact that I'm now very lost. I have dedicated the last two years of my life to a relationship/marriage that has done nothing for me. I was hoping maybe coming here and asking my question may put my train back on track and I could be along my marry way or if I may have to go to a totally different route.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

And have you tried to discuss this with your spouse, and what happened?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome, Tell us what's going on.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Satyre said:


> I have dedicated the last two years of my life to a relationship/marriage that has done nothing for me.


Please tell us what you seek from your marriage, and the details about yourself can be quite important, especially your temperament/personality, your level of dating success, your concepts of what marriage could be like and what needs to change to reach those goals....


----------

